# Starwood Resale?



## myip (Aug 31, 2006)

My closing company has notified the resort of change of ownership.  How do I know when Starwood change the ownership.  Do starwood send a letter to you with new ownership # or do I need to call them.  If I call starwood, what number should I call?  How long does it usually take for the resort to change the ownership name?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2006)

When we bought our SDO resale Starwood sent us a "welcome letter," including our number, within a month or so.  That's all the info. you will get from them on a resale.  I understand that resales out of the country (Harborside and WSJ) take longer. 

If you are in a hurry to make a Resv., call the owner's Resv. number to see if you're in their system - 1 800 870 0461.  As soon as you are, you can make a Resv.  They don't really go by ownership number when you call - they will ask for your address, phone, and email.

Once you are in the system, you will also be able to register at the owner's website - www.mystarcentral.com  I think you need your number for that.


----------



## dcdowden (Sep 1, 2006)

I had essentially the same question.  We just received the recorded deed for our purchase of a Westin Kierland Plat week.  It has been a couple weeks now and I have not heard from Starwood yet. The closing company said that they send a copy of the deed to Starwood at the same time they send it to me.  It sounds like I might let it go a little longer and then give Starwood a call directly.  I assumed that Starwood would want to get billing info from me quickly for future maintenance fee payments.  Are mtce fees billed/paid monthly or yearly to Starwood?

Thanks,
Doug
Naperville, Illinois


----------



## grgs (Sep 1, 2006)

dcdowden said:
			
		

> Are mtce fees billed/paid monthly or yearly to Starwood?



Yearly--at least at Westin Kierland.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 1, 2006)

dcdowden said:
			
		

> I had essentially the same question.  We just received the recorded deed for our purchase of a Westin Kierland Plat week.  It has been a couple weeks now and I have not heard from Starwood yet. The closing company said that they send a copy of the deed to Starwood at the same time they send it to me.  It sounds like I might let it go a little longer and then give Starwood a call directly.  I assumed that Starwood would want to get billing info from me quickly for future maintenance fee payments.  Are mtce fees billed/paid monthly or yearly to Starwood?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug
> Naperville, Illinois



Call SVN Owner Services - ask for the number for their Title Services - discuss with them.  You should be able to get the contract number (if you haven't already) - the contract number does not change upon change of ownership.
Annual MFs imvoices have not yet been sent out for 2007.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Sep 1, 2006)

dcdowden said:
			
		

> I had essentially the same question.  We just received the recorded deed for our purchase of a Westin Kierland Plat week.  It has been a couple weeks now and I have not heard from Starwood yet. The closing company said that they send a copy of the deed to Starwood at the same time they send it to me.  It sounds like I might let it go a little longer and then give Starwood a call directly.  I assumed that Starwood would want to get billing info from me quickly for future maintenance fee payments.  Are mtce fees billed/paid monthly or yearly to Starwood?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug
> Naperville, Illinois



Well, despite the fact that the Title Co. sent a copy of the deed to Starwood, Starwood never received it. We had to fax them our copy of the deed; we were in the system two days later. (This was last week.) We still haven't received anything official from Starwood yet, though.

Kim


----------



## timeandenergy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Was this unusually fast service or what?????*

:whoopie: I just recieved my letter from Remax yesterday saying that they faxed the new recorded deed to Starwood for my Vistana Village resale.  Today, I received a letter from Starwood saying the property is now in my name according to their records.  Both of these letters were dated the same day.  I was shocked.  It looks like the change over at Starwood occured on the same day as the fax of the recorded deed.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 1, 2006)

Make sure you sign-up for mystarcentral - it takes a while for them to get an owner into the system.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 1, 2006)

timeandenergy said:
			
		

> :whoopie: I just recieved my letter from Remax yesterday saying that they faxed the new recorded deed to Starwood for my Vistana Village resale.  Today, I received a letter from Starwood saying the property is now in my name according to their records.  Both of these letters were dated the same day.  I was shocked.  It looks like the change over at Starwood occured on the same day as the fax of the recorded deed.



That's encouraging! Does that mean you can make reservations now? How long did it take to record in FL once you closed and funds were disbursed?


----------



## timeandenergy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, I can make reservations now.  I spoke with Starwood today.

My deed was actually recorded in exactly 7 days. I couldn't believe it.  Remax must have some pull in Orange County, FL.

Also, I registered for starcentral.com this afternoon.  My password was sent to me within 5 hours.  I have activated it and started exploring the website.

Someone must be looking out for me.  It almost scares me.  I bought 3 other timeshares resale.  It has never run this smoothly.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 2, 2006)

timeandenergy said:
			
		

> My deed was actually recorded in exactly 7 days. I couldn't believe it.  Remax must have some pull in Orange County, FL.
> 
> Someone must be looking out for me.  It almost scares me.  I bought 3 other timeshares resale.  It has never run this smoothly.



Wow! It took a couple of MONTHS to get my Kierland deed recorded. The SVN title office *never* returned my call, and all the reps at the main number referred me to that dept each time I inquired as to the status of the transfer. Perhaps they've improved the system?


----------



## dcdowden (Sep 6, 2006)

I finally called Owner Services (888-986-9637) today.  They did have the ownership changed to my name, but did not have my address, phone number, etc.  After updating that information, they gave me the contract number for the ownership and I was able to register at mystarcentral.com.  They also confirmed that I had a reservation in my name for March 2007 which the previous owner had made for us as part of our agreement.  I looked at the account balances page on mystarcentral and it also showed that I had the full value of staroptions available for 2006 even though the previous owner had already used them in 2006.  So I called owner services back and asked them what I could do with the 2006 staroptions - I thought why not try to see whether they were real. Unfortunately, owner services said that I really did not have any remaining staroptions.  Oh well, I really didn't expect to get a bonus like that out of the deal.  Starwood owner services was very good in getting everything set up and answering my questions.  No one ever said that I should have received a welcome letter or anything, so I recommend that you call them.

Doug


----------

